# linux ubuntu 10.10  wlan treiber für Toshiba A660



## Jorin5 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab heute mal Ubuntu auf meinem Laptop installiert. 
Nun habe ich das problem,dass mein WLAn treiber nicht vom Ubuntu erkennt wird.

Ich habe keine ahnung von ubuntu.


----------



## master bratack (1. Januar 2011)

Schon namen der WLAN Karte + Linux gegoogelt?
Wenn du nix findest, könnte man da sicherlich per ndisswrapper was machen


----------

